# Simple Bronze Tutorial (On Asian girl) [link]



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got inspired to make a tutorial after posting my bridal pics in the FOTD section.
I got a friend over, did a few looks on her and took pics of every step i took 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other tutorials will be up in a moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find the Bronzed look here:

http://www.hennaspirit.com/Bronzed/index.html

Enjoy!

Feedback is welcome


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! u'r just awesome!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jul 7, 2006)

so prettttty!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy freaking crap!


----------



## alurabella (Jul 7, 2006)

That's AMAZING!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 7, 2006)

Thankyou


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 7, 2006)

WTF!!!!!!! ur amazing!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OKay so both of ur tuts are my favorites


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 7, 2006)

SO gorgeous, I have to go get Romp now as Amberlights is my favorite


----------



## hundove (Jul 7, 2006)

This is sooooooooooooooooo wonderful. VERY clear and descriptive tutorial. WAY TO GO!!!!!
And thanks for the chat this morning and all the help you've given me.
You're a VERY kind, friendly and generous person! Thanks!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 7, 2006)

stunning you look great and your tuts are the bomb


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 7, 2006)

i can't choose whether this one or the green one is my fav. both are so beautiful!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 7, 2006)

*I really like your "Pink" tute (on the other tutorial you posted)...but I think the blush you used for her was a lil' 'too' much for her skintone....HOWEVER...This look (and the green one you did on her) was ab fab!!!!!!  Greens make her eyes 'pop', and browns make her brn. eyes look AMAZING!!!!  (So much for "people" always saying "Never use the same color e/s for the color eyes you have.".....They're wrong!!!!!)  BTW:  You do simply incredible tutorials...Posting the little 'eye in the square' is genius!!  Many times, I'll look at tutes that are very good, but I'll not know where in particular on the eye they put the color, or what kind of blending motion they used...Your tute covers all that, and more.  Bravo!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're one talented chicka!*


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 8, 2006)

You are super talented!!!


----------



## Salynn (Jul 8, 2006)

You're sooooo beautifullll!!!
Thank you!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 8, 2006)

pretty. love the eyes


----------



## hinna (Jul 8, 2006)

Such a pretty look! I do like!


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 8, 2006)

amazing!  really like it


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good LAWD thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 8, 2006)

Girl you got it going on!


----------



## fash10nista (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Girl you got it going on!_

 
And THEN some!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love this and the Pinkified look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will def have to try the Bronzed look soon....Maybe this weekend...hmmm....:brow:


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

You are so talented. I love your work!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Jul 30, 2006)

i love this one! and i like how on the left it shows exactly where to put the e/s. that's exactly what i need b/c i'm such an idiot when it comes to eye makeup. thanks!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 3, 2006)

I Looooooooooooooooove This, Your Tutorials Are So Easy!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Love It!


----------



## carinapieries (Sep 9, 2006)

Fantastic! You look amazing.


----------



## reirei702 (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh great, now I have to buy Good as Gold Pearlizer now... hahahahaha  I love all your tuts for asian girls, they really help considering many colors look different on us!


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2006)

so pretty! you have the best tutorials!


----------



## CallMeKat (Aug 6, 2008)

sounds great, but how come i can't view the page? its an error 404


----------

